# New member



## Hallett (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi just joined up after lurking for a while! I've just recently decided to upgrade my setup and have fallen down the slippery slope that seems to be espresso, had a cheap rubbish machine for years and have been using supermarket pre ground but I've just upgraded to a sage barista pro and bought some beans from a local roaster. Struggling a little with the dial in at the moment but a lot to learn!

Dan


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## CantChipForCoffee (Apr 16, 2020)

Welcome!


----------

